

Apple iPod Genius Quits, Replaced With IBM Guy - dbreunig
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/11/apple-loses-ipod-leader-gains-ibm-designer

======
pedalpete
This is interesting particularly as Papermaster has expertise in chip design.
More and more arrows pointing to apple doing something big in chip design.

What are the implications of another viable mobile chip design competing with
ARM?

Just my two cents as to what Apple is up to...

